# Kenpo St louis looking for old instructor



## bushi jon (Jan 6, 2005)

I am looking for an instructor I had in St Louis in the late 1970s early 1980s. His Dojo was in South St Louis he had dark hair big guy must of weighted 280 or so. For the life of me I can not remember his name and I lost all of my certificates to see who he was. I live in South Bend now or I woood use the phone book if he is still around


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 11, 2005)

Just in case nobody here is able to help you, I recommend contacting the St. Louis public library to see if they have a collection of older phonebooks. Assuming the instructor was in the yellow pages, have a librarian read you listings from the time period you trained. The name of the school and/or instructor should be enough to help you jog your memory. 

Good luck,


----------



## bushi jon (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you very much.I have been racking my Brains out over this and had never even thought to do that


----------



## Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

I can't drive and don't know where is where, but I live in st louis and there are 4 tracy's here, I go to one.


if it was a tracys karate studio I would try www.tracys.com

It has photos of all the instructors for each of the 4 locations, albeit a bit outdated. (from like 2000-ish)


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jan 29, 2005)

bushi jon said:
			
		

> I am looking for an instructor I had in St Louis in the late 1970s early 1980s. His Dojo was in South St Louis he had dark hair big guy must of weighted 280 or so. For the life of me I can not remember his name and I lost all of my certificates to see who he was. I live in South Bend now or I woood use the phone book if he is still around


Hi Folks!
You should try and contact Dan Farmer, aka "sigung52" he would probably know him, or he could even be him!
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE


----------



## masherdong (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah, give it a shot.


----------

